# Recommended brush for St. Bernard



## PRR (Jun 29, 2012)

I have always used a couple of plastic brushes to brush our full grown adult St. Bernard (165 lbs). Problem is, they both are made of detachable parts and they tend to separate when being pulled through his hair. 

I have a steel comb, but think this might be too hard to get through his hair. 

Are there good brushes with flexible bristles, that are made of durable material, that would be good for a very hairy dog? If so, any one give me a name so I can look it up on amazon or petsmart?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

You are going to want a really nice pin brush and slicker (for the shorter hair). Chris christensen (although a little expensive) makes good stuff, safari has some nice stuff as well (less expensive too).


----------



## PRR (Jun 29, 2012)

OK I can get a Safari brush on amazon for 8.50. That sounds good. You were correct about them being cheaper than Chris Christensen--they are a LOT cheaper. I think I'll stick with Safari. 
Thanks for the tip.


----------

